# Older full frame opinion



## jaomul (Apr 29, 2012)

I have kept an eye out for a relatively inexpensive full frame with the various releases the past few months. Not to much difference in secondhand prices which isn't to surprising. I have seen a 1ds (30000 shots)for 600  which i think equates to about 800$. I could pick up a 5d for about the same.I mainly want a full frame to do portraits but don't want to be limited to just portraits either.In reality I probably don't need another camera as i have a 7d but I do like the depth of field the full frame can achieve with fast primes. My only reason for not going straight for the 1ds is its ISO tops out at 1250, which for experienced people probably is no big deal, i started later where 3200 was the normal. If i thought that image quality at 1250 was good it may sway me totally. Have any actual users of these cameras any advise. I can Google comparisons but prefer actual user info. Thanks


----------



## usayit (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are a Canon shooter, your only option for full frame is either a 1 series or 5d.   The 5d classic was a very popular camera and still is a good low cost way into a full frame camera.   The only common complaint is AF performance.

One thing people overlook with older 1 series canon cameras ( or other brands in general), is the batteries they use.  These cameras use NiMH batteries as they predate the Li-ION commonly used now a days.   Be sure you read how to maintain these batteries as you can damage them if used improperly.  It takes an eternity to refresh/cycle them and recharge... on the order of 8hours just for the refresh/cycle.  Fortunately you don't need to cycle them very often.   Last time I checked ( I have since sold mine) they can be difficult to source and expensive to replace.  With that said, they have a VERY large capacity.

As for ISO performance... in general...newer is better.   That's just the way it works with technology.  I rarely shot above iso800.  When the 5D was first released, people ooo'd and aaah'd at its high iso performance.  It was one of the selling points of the camera....  I bet its probably better than the 1Ds.


----------

